# OMG OMG Phoenix Mercury win WNBA title!!!



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

...

Yea, I don't care either.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Is there a place where WNBA fans can discuss WNBA?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

How many titles does Taurasi have? 

I guess to the people that care Parker v. Taurasi will be a good rivalry from here on out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> How many titles does Taurasi have?
> 
> I guess to the people that care Parker v. Taurasi will be a good rivalry from here on out.


She's got two titles.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

gi0rdun said:


> Is there a place where WNBA fans can discuss WNBA?


On this board...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Looks like Taurasi had another good game, though Pondexter was huge - has been for the past two years I think.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Basel said:


> On this board...


And you made that guy a Mod. 

*shakes head and walks away cussing under his breath*


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Krstic All Star said:


> Looks like Taurasi had another good game, though Pondexter was huge - has been for the past two years I think.


that whole team is talented from top to bottom, but Pondexter is the second best behind Taurasi. for the Mercury's first title, she is the one who won Finals MVP.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Basel said:


> She's got two titles.


Am I the only person that saw 'titles' as another word that means breasts.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

gi0rdun said:


> Am I the only person that saw 'titles' as another word that means breasts.


I guess you're already starting your posting in all those forums because of that stupid bet you made?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The bet's not stupid and the game isn't over.


----------

